# Alpha Hydroxy AHA 12% Souffle made me darker!



## JustMeNMySkin (Mar 8, 2007)

I am an 18 y/o African American with horribly hyperpigmented skin with black spots all over. I used to break out a lot but dont as much any more. I get the occasion couple zits around that time of the month. My acne did not leave without a fight though. I have been using the Souffle for 1 week faithfully morning and night, and now I am 2 shades darker and my skin is painfully dry. I know this product did this because this and water with moisterizer is all I have been using on my skin. Its very disheartening because my skin is worse than it was before. Any suggestions on what I can do to even out all my nasty pigmentation and unsightly black scars. All I dream of is nice pretty glowing skin and that dream just seems even farther away. *sigh*


----------



## hushabye (Mar 8, 2007)

did you use sunscreen? sounds like you didnt. Sorry i dont know what you can use to fade the dark spots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah, if you didn't use sunscreen, that probably caused your skin to get darker when exposed to the sun. (using alpha hydroxy would make your skin more sensitive)

Do you exfoliate your skin? that would probably help too.


----------



## JustMeNMySkin (Mar 8, 2007)

I used a SPF 15 moisterizer and yes i do exfoliate, but i dont think i do it enought. I am about to order epidermx with camilla oil


----------



## korina981 (Mar 8, 2007)

i've heard of this happening to darker skintones with AHA products. Try Mama's lotion. Its designed to work on people with darker skin tones without the possibility of skin getting darker


----------



## JustMeNMySkin (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you very much korina981. Ive been lurking on these boards for a couple weeks and just signed on. Do you think MaMa lotion will really help and do you know how long it takes to work?


----------



## korina981 (Mar 8, 2007)

i think it's definitely worth a shot. i bumped the Mama's Lotion thread for you so you should definitely read everyone's opinions there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Mar 8, 2007)

totally argee with korina on this! sounds like you could benefit from mama lotion!


----------



## JustMeNMySkin (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks ladies! Im going to order it


----------



## Flawless_Skin (Apr 18, 2007)

Dont use AHA . If you are an African American and have a hyperpigmentation problem, dark skin, melasma, age spot, acne scars and freckles use a product with Kojic Acid. It's the best for this problems. I have testimonials proofs for this.


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, "ethnic" complexions should always be careful using AHA's, specially unsupervised. If you can, go to a dermatologist that specializes or has a lot of experience with darker skin and see what they can do. And use a higher SPF than 15 when you're using AHA's. 25-30 is best.


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,

Great tips everyone.


----------



## pinkette (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah you definately need a high Spf 15 is not enough ..I am not sure about mama lotion but I had the same issue a few weeks ago..I got this product from a skin specialist called vivant and it is wonderful my skin is totally glowing it has a bleaching lotion with kojic acid in it, and a vitamin A retexturing serum ,also a buffing wash it has worked great for me ..i also added vitamin c to my regemin and I am using neutogena spf they have as high as 70 it leaves a slight white flim on my face but it doesnt bother me better to have the white film than discloration from the sun


----------



## littlebit (Apr 20, 2007)

Always sunscreen, it's a must. But it also sounds like your skin may be getting ready to "slough". With the dryness and darkness i think that you are going to peel, so do alot of moisturizing and gentle exfoliation. You may find that after this your skin looks great. I have found with the chemical lighteners that they work great, but are expensive and the dark spots come back as soon as i stop using them, so i prefer to use less expensive and natural skin lighteners. If you do an internet search you will find several natural options. Best of luck!


----------

